# A/C fan runs, but I hear a clicking noise.



## rmoreaux1 (Jul 20, 2011)

My a/c fan turns on, but the air never gets cool.  I do not think my compressor is kicking on.  I hear a clicking noise, probably from the Relay.  I have a Ruud 10 seer, scroll compressor.  Could it just be low on r/22.  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CharlieO (Jul 21, 2011)

First thing is go to the outside unit and see if the fan is running, if not check the breakers, still not Call an A/C repairman, you need special tools to check any further.


----------



## TGMcCallie (Jul 21, 2011)

If your fan is running and you compressor is not then you most likely have 1 or two problems.  First check the breaker as you need 220 volts for the compressor and 115 for the fan.  The breaker (if it is a double pole one) could have one side thrown and allowing only 115 volts.  Trip the breaker and then back on should solve the problem.

Secondly you could have trouble with the a/c itself.  Could be a starting capacator or other things.  If this is the case you need a a/c repairman.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 21, 2011)

A double pole breaker has to throw both legs not just one.


----------



## Mallot999 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I normally press in the contactor to see if compressor fires up!  Either way you will have to call a repairman because most parts are not sold over the counter!


----------



## paul52446m (Jul 22, 2011)

TGMcCallie said:


> If your fan is running and you compressor is not then you most likely have 1 or two problems.  First check the breaker as you need 220 volts for the compressor and 115 for the fan.  The breaker (if it is a double pole one) could have one side thrown and allowing only 115 volts.  Trip the breaker and then back on should solve the problem.
> 
> Secondly you could have trouble with the a/c itself.  Could be a starting capacator or other things.  If this is the case you need a a/c repairman.


The fan in the condenser is run on 240 volts. There is no 110 power out there
  Paul


----------



## paul52446m (Jul 22, 2011)

rmoreaux1 said:


> My a/c fan turns on, but the air never gets cool.  I do not think my compressor is kicking on.  I hear a clicking noise, probably from the Relay.  I have a Ruud 10 seer, scroll compressor.  Could it just be low on r/22.  Any help is greatly appreciated.



Some of the old units had low pressure switches on them but most do not.
 If you can't hear the compressor running then you would have to amp check
 the wires feeding the outdoor unit.. If you only show a few amps that would be the fan. depending on the size of the unit you would show 10 or more amps on each leg.  If it is running and not cooling then you could have a leak and be low on gas.  Paul


----------



## Steve_H (Aug 1, 2011)

I have come across this issue in the past. Are you still having issues? I may have a few suggestions.


----------

